# Best of Model 3 Videos



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Opening a thread that compiles the best videos out there of the Model 3, past and present.

Will start with a few...


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

This is great. It reminds me of 12 years ago when folks started wondering "who needs a number keypad on a cell phone?"


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

The world's safest car:


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Pro tips:


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Bjorn at the Autobahn


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Quattro's got nothing compared to Dual Motor.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Model 3 police car


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Reactions from this gearhead are priceless.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Two spectacular videos I saw today:

First, a compilation of crash saves:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175856206931533824
Second, amazingly pro edit featuring Model 3 crash testing:


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Brand new Doug review


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

$ Trillion Musk said:


> Brand new Doug review


And to think...that car got 5% more power in the time it took him to publish that video! I think Doug needs to do another


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Way outdated POS.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

The start of something big! Tesla Gigafactory Shanghai Model 3s being tested: 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196690119975030784


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Car of the year. Fast forward to 21:00.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Huge branch falls on the glass roof. No injuries.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

KITT conversion


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Knight Rider light show (short)


----------

